# Goldfisch oder Graskarpfen?



## Regina S. (3. Sep. 2017)

Hallo, ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin. Ich war letzte Woche in meiner Zoohandlung, da wurde mir gesagt, das ist ein kleiner __ Goldfisch. Die sehen erst silbern aus und werden nachher rot. Heute sagte mir jemand, das ist ein kleiner __ Graskarpfen. Was ist es denn nun? Habe das eine Bild etwas vergrößert. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.


----------



## Thundergirl (3. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Regina,

das sieht nach __ Goldfisch aus. __ Graskarpfen vermehren sich bei uns nicht.


----------



## teichinteressent (3. Sep. 2017)

Schau ihm mal auf Maul: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fischmaul

Unterständig ist ein Karpfen.


----------



## Regina S. (3. Sep. 2017)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Hallo Regina,
> 
> das sieht nach __ Goldfisch aus. __ Graskarpfen vermehren sich bei uns nicht.



Ich habe gerade mal gegoogelt und das hier gefunden.

Graskarpfen können nur laichen, wenn die Wassertemperatur über 20 Grad Celsius beträgt. Im heimischen Gartenteich sollte deshalb die Temperatur niedriger sein, da sich so der Graskarpfen nicht vermehren kann und sich somit die Population nicht ungewollt vervielfacht.  

da mein Teich nur 70 cm tief ist und es auch sehr warm war ( obwohl der größere Teil im Schatten liegt) denke ich, dass das Wasser vielleicht schon so warm war?


----------



## Regina S. (3. Sep. 2017)

Danke für den Link. ..... Ich bin jetzt von oberständig ausgegangen. . Schade das ich bei der Vergrößerung das Maul nicht richtig drauf habe.


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Sep. 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Unterständig ist ein Karpfen.


__ Graskarpfen ist so viel Karpfen, wie Fledermaus eine Maus.

Sieht nach __ Goldfisch aus. Zähle die Schuppen auf der Seitenlienie und schau nach wie viele eine Goldfisch hat. Meine Frank hat sich dazu auch hier irgendwo aus gelassen.


----------



## Regina S. (3. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Totto, mich interessiert es nur, weil mein großer __ Graskarpfen ( Gott sei dank) kaputtgegangen ist. Danach hatte ich den Teich leergepumpt Fische alle rausgefangen und entschlammt. Beim raus fangen der Fische habe ich bestimmt 20-25 so kleine Fische gehabt. Hatte sie dann seperat in Eimer getan und wie gesagt in der Zoohandlung nachgefragt. Wenn das aber nun doch Graskarpfen sind, dann müssen die da wieder raus.Aus diesem Grund nun meine Frage.


----------



## Christine (3. Sep. 2017)

Wieviele große __ Graskarpfen hattest Du denn? Denn zur Vermehrung gehören ja doch mehrere...


----------



## Thundergirl (3. Sep. 2017)

Ich habe seit fast 20 Jahren 2 __ Graskarpfen und die haben noch nie Paarungsverhalten gezeigt. Und ich glaube mich zu erinnern etwas von 25 Grad über mehrere Wochen gelesen zu haben, damit sie sich vermehren. Und somit ist es in Deutschland unmöglich das sich Graskarpfen vermehren.


----------



## Regina S. (3. Sep. 2017)

Ohhh man, danke schön. Das ist super. Ich hatte schon Angst bekommen.
Jetzt kann ich beruhigt einschlafen. Gute Nacht. Und danke nochmals euch beiden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Sep. 2017)

der weiße Amur vermehrt sich nur in sehr warmen, stark strömenden Wasser (bei 25-30 Grad !!!!!) über Kiesbänken in Flußoberläufen
Geschlechtsreif werden die __ weißer Amur erst mit mehr als 70cm Länge
Die Eier sind pleagisch und treiben bis zum Schlupf mit der Strömung wieder flußabwärts
Zur Ei- und Spermabildung ist eine länger andauernde Laichwanderung von Nöten (die Gonadenreifung wird in der Fischzucht mittels Hormonspritzen ausgelöst wodurch die zwangsläufige Wanderung dann entfällt

da es hier in Europa jedoch keine Gewässer der Barbenregion gibt wo einige Wochen solche Wassertemperaturen vorherrschen ist das ablaichen in der freien Natur für den weißen Amur nicht möglich, die Tiere bleiben hier zeugungsunfähig

MfG Frank


----------



## Regina S. (4. Sep. 2017)

Danke schön für die Antwort.


----------

